# 15 gallon stocking decision



## Shellpaca (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello fellow fish fanatics! I have just joined this forum, but have kept a regular community tank for a few years now. I have always been fascinated with cichlids, especially africans, and I would like to convert my 15 gallon tank into my very first rift lake cichlid tank.

I have a 100 gallon per hour power filter in the tank at the moment, and _may_ be able to add another rated 50 gallons per hour. One thing I would like to achieve with this tank is to observe the natural parental behavior of a pair/trio of cichlids. Being new to this topic I would like some help making a decision on which species to keep and breed.

I think that one of the following selections _may_ work in a tank this size-
-Pair of fairy/daffodil/brichardi cichlids (L. brichardi/pulcher)
-Pair of lemon cichlids (L. leleupi)
-1 or 2 pairs of brevis shell-dwellers (N. brevis)
-Pair of occelated shell-dwellers (N. ocellatus)
-Pair of Julies (Julidochromis sp.)
-Pair of goby cichlids (Spathodus/Eretmodus sp.)
-Pair or trio of yellow labs (L. caeruleus)

Which would you choose, and why?

PS. I have a 7 gallon tank that I could bring into use if needed for fry.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd say Brevis due to them needing much smaller areas you will be able to have plenty of room for two pairs even in a 15 gallon.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I'd skip the yellow labs.... Wont fit in the 15 gallon and there really is no "parental behavior" of them to observe. They'll eat the fry if they can get to them.


----------



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

brevis shell-dwellers


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

I agree, brevis due to the size of the tank. :thumb:


----------



## Shellpaca (Apr 29, 2012)

I have researched more, and refined the list as such-

1) Pair/trio of peacock cichlids
2) Pair of lemon cichlids
3) Pair of brichardi type cichlids
4) Pair of julidochromis transcriptus, ornatus or dickfeldi
5) Trio of small mbuna

I can't find any of the other fish anywhere, and can't import them to nz.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd avoid #1 and #5 since Malawi are harem breeders and you want lots of females per male. 1m:4f is the minimum I would go. Also a 30" tank is the smallest. I had a quad of peacocks in a 36" tank and they were pretty rough on each other.

Lemon cichlids are the common name for leleupi? The smallest tank I would do them in is 48".

Maybe a risk-taking Tang keeper will recommend a pair of julidochromis that would work...I have a pair in a 36" tank right now and can't imagine them in a tank 1/2 that size.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Of all the fishes you have listed, a pair or trio of brevis are by far your best option in a 15 gallon aquarium. They aren't so aggressive that they'll cause problems in pairing in a 15 gallon aquarium, and will never outgrow it.

The tank is simply too small to house any Malawian cichlids, except for very small fry as a temporary growout.

I have kept and bred N. brichardi and J. transcriptus in 15 gallon aquaria, and currently have J. marlieri gombe (the dwarf) in a 15 gallon tank. But in all cases these fish were paired up in larger tanks, and then moved to the smaller breeding tank. While it isn't impossible to pair them in a 15 gallon tank, it is fairly risky that one of the pair will end up injured or dead in the pair bonding process.

So unless you have larger tanks to pair fish up in, and then move them, you are best going with the brevis.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you considered Multies? L. Multifasciatus shows parenting behavior better than any other shellie, IMO. And you could buy 4-6 to start and all may stay in the tank and breed. I have a 10 gallon, started with 6, and now have about 20. I need to thin the herd soon! Another fish, not on your list, that could work L. Caudopunctatus (Caudopunk). Of your list, I'd pick Brevis.


----------



## Shellpaca (Apr 29, 2012)

I wanted to stock the tank with shelldwellers, but the only available variety within New Zealand is L. ocellatus "gold", and at my lfs it is $50 a piece. Would it be more wise to go with a pair of Julidochromis or a pair of Brichardi?

Also, would a pair of Altolamprologus fit?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say no to julidochromis, brichardi or altolamprologus in a 15G. : (


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

If those fishes are your only choices, and you can't upgrade your aquarium, then the "best" choice would be the brichardi. Can't guarantee it is going to work, but probably the best chance.


----------

